# ibook hanging



## blasto (Jul 29, 2005)

my ibook video is hanging periodically, requiring reboot,

system log records....

Jul 29 11:26:13 localhost kernel: ATIRadeon::submit_buffer: Overflowed block waiting for FIFO space.   Have 5, need 6. RBBM_STATUS 0x80010140. VAP_CNTL_STATUS 0x00000002
Jul 29 11:26:24 localhost kernel: ** ASIC Hang Log Start **
Jul 29 11:26:24 localhost kernel: 0x01005c63 4f000217 00000007 00000003
Jul 29 11:26:24 localhost kernel: 0x0200b05d c0001c04 00000002 00000008
Jul 29 11:26:24 localhost kernel: 0x00004443 01e1f8b7 00001616 80010140
Jul 29 11:26:24 localhost kernel: 0x4000ffff 001e0000 51b3a220 72001005
Jul 29 11:26:24 localhost kernel: 0x080a0f00 00000000 040100f8 80000003
Jul 29 11:26:24 localhost kernel: 0x0008bbbb 00000002
Jul 29 11:26:24 localhost kernel: 0:0x00000002
Jul 29 11:26:24 localhost kernel: 1:0x000101ce

and this goes on. 

Iknow very little about this stuff, but it looks like a hardware problem.

help please!


----------



## blasto (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I may have resolved the problem by resetting the VRAM firmware. Feared is was a dodgy logic board, but so far the problem has not returned.


----------



## blasto (Jul 30, 2005)

Sod's law. Having reset the VRAM late last night, and it running fine overnight, the minute I posted it hung up. Here's the system log:Jul 30 10:31:46 localhost ntpd[314]: precision = 9 usec
Jul 30 10:31:46 localhost ConsoleMessage: Starting network file system
Jul 30 10:31:47 localhost automount[341]: automount version 57
Jul 30 10:31:47 localhost automount[348]: automount version 57
Jul 30 10:36:15 localhost kernel: ApplePMUUserClient::setProperties WakeOnACchange 0
Jul 30 10:41:42 localhost kernel: ** ASIC Hang Log Start **
Jul 30 10:41:42 localhost kernel: 0x01005c63 4f000217 00000007 00000003
Jul 30 10:41:42 localhost kernel: 0x0200743f c0001c04 00000002 00000008
Jul 30 10:41:42 localhost kernel: 0x00004443 01e1f8b3 00003131 80010140
Jul 30 10:41:42 localhost kernel: 0x4000ffff 001e0000 51b3a220 72001005
Jul 30 10:41:42 localhost kernel: 0x080a0f00 00000000 040100f8 80000003
Jul 30 10:41:42 localhost kernel: 0x0008bbbb 00000002
Jul 30 10:41:42 localhost kernel: 0:0x00000002
Jul 30 10:41:42 localhost kernel: 1:0x000101ce

This runs on and on and then:

Jul 30 10:43:21 localhost kernel: 1022:0xffffffff
Jul 30 10:43:21 localhost kernel: 1023:0xffffffff
Jul 30 10:43:21 localhost kernel: 0x2095e382
Jul 30 10:43:21 localhost kernel: ** ASIC Hang Log End **
Jul 30 10:43:25 localhost kernel: ATIRadeon::submit_buffer: Overflowed block waiting for FIFO space.   Have 5, need 6. RBBM_STATUS 0x80010140. VAP_CNTL_STATUS 0x00000002
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: ** ASIC Hang Log Start **
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 0x01005c63 4f000217 00000007 00000003
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 0x0200743f c0001c04 00000002 00000008
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 0x00004443 01e1f8b7 00003131 80010140
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 0x4000ffff 001e0000 51b3a220 72001005
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 0x080a0f00 00000000 040100f8 80000003
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 0x0008bbbb 00000002
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 0:0x00000002
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 1:0x000101ce
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 2:0x10006020
Jul 30 10:43:36 localhost kernel: 3:0x00000002

which runs on until I reboot. The Radeon isn't mention this time at the start of the hang, But crops up later. Any ideas?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 30, 2005)

How did you reset the VRAM?  I've never heard of that before!


----------



## blasto (Jul 30, 2005)

Start up while holding down 

Command-Option-O-F

At the prompt type 

reset-nvram    (and hit Return)

reset-all    (and hit Return)

Mac will reboot

Alternatively a total reset of the power management unit (PMU) will also rest VRAM (among other things) 

Control-Option-Shift-Power keys  

wait 5 seconds

start up Mac

Check out the Apple site for PMU reset before trying so you don't loose any data.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 31, 2005)

Oh... "NVRAM" is not VRAM and has nothing to do with the memory on the graphics chip/card like most VRAM does... it stands for "Non-volatile RAM" and it's a place in the Mac's firmware where critical preferences and settings concerning your machine's power management, graphics, boot preferences, etc. are stored.

I didn't quite know what you were talking about when you said "VRAM" -- just never heard it referred to as that before!


----------



## blasto (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks
I stand corrected!


----------



## spycake (Sep 9, 2005)

Same problem here, iBook G4 1.07 GHz, OS X 10.3.9

I took the machine to a Mac store awhile back, and they suggested updating the video drivers -- no luck -- or creating a new user -- still no luck -- and then reinstalling -- again, no luck. I'm worried it might be a hardware thing. I'm going to try a fresh install of Tiger soon, but the machine keeps freezing while I'm trying to back up my data (and therefore corrupting my external USB drive!).

This is a real pain in the butt, and there seems to be no reference to this error anywhere on the net (except a World of Warcraft forum!) and even the Mac store geeks were baffled by it. Anybody got a clue? Thanks -- Jim


----------



## spycake (Sep 9, 2005)

I found another mention of this error through Google -- it's a Spanish page, though:

http://www.macuarium.com/foro/lofiversion/index.php/t121213.html

What I gleam from the Babelfish translation is that it's a hardware problem with the "logical plate" (I assume they mean the infamous logic board problems).  That doesn't sound good.  And to boot, they estimate the replacement cost at 300 euros, which is closer to $400.  Damn.  And I'm just barely a year past my warranty!  Damn, damn, damn.  (Please excuse the profanity)


----------



## spycake (Sep 13, 2005)

Installed Tiger 10.4.2, and removed the extra 512 MB memory stick I had installed (even thought it tested fine) -- and yet I still get the error.  Once it wouldn't even start up correctly -- it just displayed a dark gray screen with lines on it.  So, I think it has now displayed 3 of the 5 Logic Board Failure symptoms from Apple (http://www.apple.com/support/ibook/faq/):

Scrambled or distorted video
*Appearance of unexpected lines on the screen*
Intermittent video image
*Video freeze* 
*Computer starts up to blank screen* 

It looks like my next step is to call Apple.  Wish me luck...


----------



## Fr0ZeNChicKeN (Sep 19, 2005)

I had a system with a simular problem:
Sep 16 13:03:29 localhost kernel: ** ASIC Hang Log Start **
Sep 16 13:03:29 localhost kernel: 0x01005157 2f000207 00000007 00000003
Sep 16 13:03:29 localhost kernel: 0x00009499 c0000c04 00000002 00000008
Sep 16 13:03:29 localhost kernel: 0x00004443 01e1f827 00003f3f 80010140
Sep 16 13:03:29 localhost kernel: 0x40003fff 001e0000 51b3a320 70000104
Sep 16 13:03:29 localhost kernel: 0x080a0f00 00000000 00000100

On and On...
Sep 16 13:03:32 localhost kernel: 0x9ad64f8d
Sep 16 13:03:32 localhost kernel: ** ASIC Hang Log End **
Sep 16 13:03:32 localhost kernel: ATIRadeon::submit_buffer: Overflowed block waiting for FIFO space.   Have 4, need 6. RBBM_STATUS 0x80010140. VAP_CNTL_STATUS 0x00000100

The system:

  Machine Model:	eMac
  CPU Type:	PowerPC G4  (3.3)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	1 GHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	256 KB
  Memory:	128 MB
  Bus Speed:	133 MHz
  Boot ROM Version:	4.6.4f1

I found I could do a safe boot so I figured it could not be a hardware problem. Looking at specs I found the system to have a  ATI Radeon 7500 when I looked in root\system\library\extensions I found a bunch of ATI radeon stuff but mostly differnet numbers 8500, 9700. So I made a backup on the desktop just in case and removed all the files that had those numbers plus a DVD driver and ATIRadeonGA.plugin. Then I restarted the system. And it booted with no errors. I should mention before I did this I did download the latest drivers from ATI "ATI Displays 4.5.5.dmg". i cannot say what files caused it I have not placed them back to see and it could just be dumb luck as I'm new to Mac but it's a path worth looking at.


----------



## spycake (Sep 20, 2005)

How long ago did you do this fix?  And it's been running perfectly fine since?  I've had periods of a week or so where it worked fine, but then it starts freezing again.  Also, I completely reformatted and installed Tiger and the problem was still there, so I can't imagine it's the result of any odd files lying around.  I'll have to try it out, I guess.


----------



## koimark (Aug 4, 2010)

This thread is almost 5 years old but still useful. I had this same problem (system hangs) in my iBook and I was already losing my hope. Safe mode was only thing that worked - i managed to install Leopard and updates with it but still normal booting doesn't work. I find messages in log files suggesting that cause is Radeon - I thought that logic board must be broken.
Until I found this thread and moved those radeon9700 extension out of system folder. No it seems that this trick worked and old but still very nice iBook can be used again. (Actually my first mac laptop which I am planning to give my niece.)


----------



## edwoodwood (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.... An old post but I had the same problems with 10.4.11 hanging on blue screen. Would boot to safe mode...nothing more not even from external HD with known good OS.

I removed the ATI fiiles that were mentioned in the system.log and everything booted okay....

Thanks Thanks very much Thanks. Old but very useful....


----------

